# Hi everybody, this is my malamute——Ares



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

We live in Houston, Texas.:wave: Ares was born on August 16, 2010. His one year birthday is coming soon!!


----------



## lo0oree (Feb 16, 2010)

Very beautiful pup and lovely pictures! His facial expressions remind me a lot of my dog's.


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

lo0oree said:


> Very beautiful pup and lovely pictures! His facial expressions remind me a lot of my dog's.


Thanks~is your dog a husky or malamute?


----------



## lo0oree (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not really sure, he's a mix of one or the other. We were told his mom was a malamute, but you never know. He was a Valentine's Day present that the girl didn't actually want, their loss.  
I can't imagine life without a husky or mal now. They definitely keep you from being lazy.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Aww, so gorgeous! I love his coloration.


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

ember said:


> Aww, so gorgeous! I love his coloration.


Haha~ I love it too, especially his face marking!!


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

What a handsome man. Happy Early Birthday to him!


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

What a lovely dog! Like others, I think his facial marking is very handsome


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! I love his name.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww he is so pretty!! Welcome!! yay for another mal owner! He looks like a pure mal to me!


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you all for praising my Ares. He is a sweet boy, very friendly to every people and dog~the only issue about him, is hunting...he just loses control when he sees birds, cats, and squirrel..

In september, I will take Ares to training class for adult dog, focus on obedience training :wink:


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Louisexx said:


> Thank you all for praising my Ares. He is a sweet boy, very friendly to every people and dog~the only issue about him, is hunting...he just loses control when he sees birds, cats, and squirrel..
> 
> In september, I will take Ares to training class for adult dog, focus on obedience training :wink:


That is a malamute for you. This is why most owners tell you to not let them off leash. They loose focus really easy. Maggie has her CGC (well almost we just have to go take the test) and she still is doing stuff like that. I got to work on a good recall still everyday.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

He is very handsome! How is he handling all this heat we are having? I'm in Houston too...SW part of town. Where are you?


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

malamutelove said:


> That is a malamute for you. This is why most owners tell you to not let them off leash. They loose focus really easy. Maggie has her CGC (well almost we just have to go take the test) and she still is doing stuff like that. I got to work on a good recall still everyday.


You are completely right~ Malamute, husky and samoyed are very easy to be distracted. I never take off the leash, it's just so hard to hold him. Because he is so powful right now, with his 90 pounds weight...

Btw, what dog food do you feed your malamute?



alphadoginthehouse said:


> He is very handsome! How is he handling all this heat we are having? I'm in Houston too...SW part of town. Where are you?


I walk with Ares twice every day, 7am and 8pm. During these 13 hours, I just let him go outside for peeing quickly~
The rest of time he stays in house, with air condition~
I live in Sugar land


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Louisexx said:


> You are completely right~ Malamute, husky and samoyed are very easy to be distracted. I never take off the leash, it's just so hard to hold him. Because he is so powful right now, with his 90 pounds weight...
> 
> Btw, what dog food do you feed your malamute?



Wow big boy! My mal she is only 68 pounds! Ya my husband is able to control her off leash not me. I have to either put an gentle leader or her or a prong coller to walk her! 

I use either solid gold wolf king or Taste of the wild. I mix it with meat too. I do a mixture of raw and kibble. If I don't have meat it is kibble, if I don't have kibble she just gets meat with rice!


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

malamutelove said:


> Wow big boy! My mal she is only 68 pounds! Ya my husband is able to control her off leash not me. I have to either put an gentle leader or her or a prong coller to walk her!
> 
> I use either solid gold wolf king or Taste of the wild. I mix it with meat too. I do a mixture of raw and kibble. If I don't have meat it is kibble, if I don't have kibble she just gets meat with rice!


Yeah, Ares is a little bit fat. I'm trying to lose his weight for long time. The ideal weight for him is 80-85 pounds...sigh..
Before I got him, I did some study about malamute. So, I knew malamutes' personality was desultory, independt.
That's why I took him to petco for puppy training since he was 3 months old.

I feed Ares pinnacle, Blue baffulo, Orijen and taste of the wild. 
Orijen is the best food theorically, but he is allergy to that food...
Now he loves pinnacle-salmon potato grain free recipe most


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Cut his food intake and it looks like you walk him everyday. The weight can come off. Though some mals are just bigger than the standard! Yep training classes help with mals alot. That is good! wow I never heard of pinnacle. Mals and their salmon lol! My hubby is going to cook her a big slab or salmon for her 1st birthday


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Louisexx said:


> I walk with Ares twice every day, 7am and 8pm. During these 13 hours, I just let him go outside for peeing quickly~
> The rest of time he stays in house, with air condition~
> I live in Sugar land


First - Such a handsome dog!
I don't live far from you (a few hours) we are topping out around 108-110. I feel your pain. Having to go out for almost an hour each walk they will over heat and I will sunburn if we go any earlier than 7. In fact we purposely walk at a strip mall across the street in the evenings so that we can have a consistent amount area of shade to walk in. It helps a bit.

Have you made a coat out of all the hair yet  - some days I find myself musing about the things I could do with this hair as I lint roll it off or pick up chunks of it off the floor. I'm thinking stuffing a bed for her with it.


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

Charis said:


> First - Such a handsome dog!
> I don't live far from you (a few hours) we are topping out around 108-110. I feel your pain. Having to go out for almost an hour each walk they will over heat and I will sunburn if we go any earlier than 7. In fact we purposely walk at a strip mall across the street in the evenings so that we can have a consistent amount area of shade to walk in. It helps a bit.
> 
> Have you made a coat out of all the hair yet  - some days I find myself musing about the things I could do with this hair as I lint roll it off or pick up chunks of it off the floor. I'm thinking stuffing a bed for her with it.


Thanks~you have a malamute or husky? It's a girl or boy? Normally, there is a huge yard behind my living area, Ares loves walking and running on grass in the morning.

You point out what I think about!! Malamute shedding so heavily in the summer, Ares's furs just fly everywhere in my house!! I really want to use these furs to doubling thread and knit a sweater~:flypig:

Well..I have to clean the house twice per day..tired about it


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Louisexx said:


> Thanks~you have a malamute or husky? It's a girl or boy? Normally, there is a huge yard behind my living area, Ares loves walking and running on grass in the morning.
> 
> You point out what I think about!! Malamute shedding so heavily in the summer, Ares's furs just fly everywhere in my house!! I really want to use these furs to doubling thread and knit a sweater~:flypig:
> 
> Well..I have to clean the house twice per day..tired about it


I have a female Siberian Husky. We have large areas of grass between apartment buildings and a few dog yards here to let them run in but the heat is horrid.


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

Charis said:


> I have a female Siberian Husky. We have large areas of grass between apartment buildings and a few dog yards here to let them run in but the heat is horrid.


Do you know a brand named Ruff wear? It's a professional company which made outdoor appliance for dog. I bought swamp cooler of this brand for Ares, and it works well~

The material of swamp cooler is heat insulation and use theary of evaporation of water to absorpt heat~

I got this on amazon, it's cheaper than buy it on official website.:cheer2:


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Louisexx said:


> Do you know a brand named Ruff wear? It's a professional company which made outdoor appliance for dog. I bought swamp cooler of this brand for Ares, and it works well~
> 
> The material of swamp cooler is heat insulation and use theary of evaporation of water to absorpt heat~
> 
> I got this on amazon, it's cheaper than buy it on official website.:cheer2:


I haven't heard of it but I will have to look into it as we walk when the sun is barely coming up and after the sun is setting or has gone down. My apartment complex comes alive with dogs after dark.


----------



## AshGray (Jul 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful dog! When I was a kid, I wanted a Malamute more than anything. Best of luck with the classes!


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

AshGray said:


> Such a beautiful dog! When I was a kid, I wanted a Malamute more than anything. Best of luck with the classes!


When I was in high school, I really wanted a pet~no matter cat or dog. But my mom thought it would spend too much time to take care, didn't want it to affective my school grade. During that time, I did know nothing about malamute...even heared name of this breed, haha!!

Therefore, when I started living alone since I went into college, my parents bought a dog for me, and I select malamute~ :wink:


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

handome boy! how does he like the weather in Houston?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

He's quite the looker!! Very handsome indeed .


----------



## fantcf (Oct 3, 2011)

Louisexx,
I saw your post and had to ask you a question... We are thinking of moving to Galveston, Tx for a job. Right now we live in the mountains of Utah where we have 6 months of snow. I just got a male Alaskan Malamute, he's almost 6 months old. 
How will he be able to adjust to the heat and humidity there? I hate the thought of giving him up, but I want to do what is best for him and if he'll be miserable in Texas than I'll have to find him a loving family here in Utah.


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

zdonBGSU said:


> handome boy! how does he like the weather in Houston?


 He hates the weather here..haha


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

fantcf said:


> Louisexx,
> I saw your post and had to ask you a question... We are thinking of moving to Galveston, Tx for a job. Right now we live in the mountains of Utah where we have 6 months of snow. I just got a male Alaskan Malamute, he's almost 6 months old.
> How will he be able to adjust to the heat and humidity there? I hate the thought of giving him up, but I want to do what is best for him and if he'll be miserable in Texas than I'll have to find him a loving family here in Utah.


Actually, if I were you, I will find a loving family in Utah rather than take him to TX.
It's too hot here for malamute, the summer is so long, starts in April, and ends in September.
After I got Ares, I plan move to California or Illinois just for him. Daytime is so long here in summer
The summer of this year was the hotest since 1998, temperature reached 110°F at 9am..


----------



## fantcf (Oct 3, 2011)

K. Thanks for answering.



Louisexx said:


> Actually, if I were you, I will find a loving family in Utah rather than take him to TX.
> It's too hot here for malamute, the summer is so long, starts in April, and ends in September.
> After I got Ares, I plan move to California or Illinois just for him. Daytime is so long here in summer
> The summer of this year was the hotest since 1998, temperature reached 110°F at 9am..


----------

